
Facebook could mint BitCoins in the browser with JavaScript and your GPU - velmu
https://react-etc.net/entry/facebook-could-easily-use-your-hardware-to-mint-bitcoins
======
gus_massa
This is not specific of Facebook. Google, the NYT, Yahoo!, Wikipedia, or any
site can do the same. Looks like a linkbait for me.

But it's very inefficient to mine BTC with this method. I think that Monero is
more efficient. Also, there are some easy to use libraries to do something
like this, like coinhive. [Disclaimer: I officially hate everyone that use my
computer to mine coins.]

------
seba_dos1
I'm not sure if adblockers already block most of the miners, but there are now
dedicated addons for people that don't want to deal with NoScript:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/no-
coin/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/no-coin/)

